# Other hobbies



## NaturalFork

Do you guys participate in any other hobbies besides slingshots? For me it is playing guitar and bass fishing. Although I havent had much time to fish this season.


----------



## NaturalFork

RecurveMaster said:


> Do you guys participate in any other hobbies besides slingshots? For me it is playing guitar and bass fishing. Although I havent had much time to fish this season.


Oh and Archery of course.


----------



## Sam

Fishing!


----------



## Papa Total loss

airsoft skrim , model RC offroad racing and kite buggying offcours

Like I always say " Live is too short too get bored "









Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## USASlingshot

This is a fun topic







I race dirtbikes, wrestle, play soccer, and last but not least Devan and I like to find things to with out hands. For example Devan widdled an axe handle down with a pocket knife from a log!


----------



## frosty2

When I'm not doing astrophysical calculation for NASA, testing experiment jet aircraft or undertaking high risk brain surgeries. I like to hunt. fish, camp and tinker with stupid mechanical things.
frosty2


----------



## USASlingshot

frosty2 said:


> When I'm not doing astrophysical calculation for NASA, testing experiment jet aircraft or undertaking high risk brain surgeries. I like to hunt. fish, camp and tinker with stupid mechanical things.
> frosty2


you are having brain surguy? if so im sorry


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

we try and spend as much time outdoors as possible and are a family of Traditional archers and shoot regualrly..	we all also really enjoy fishing, backpacking and camping... i have also been an avid rock-climber, Mtn. biker and leather-worker for many years now..


----------



## frosty2

USASlingshot said:


> When I'm not doing astrophysical calculation for NASA, testing experiment jet aircraft or undertaking high risk brain surgeries. I like to hunt. fish, camp and tinker with stupid mechanical things.
> frosty2


you are having brain surguy? if so im sorry








[/quote]

Yea, and they really hurt my feelings when they referred to it as "Micro-surgery."
frosty2


----------



## USASlingshot

frosty2 said:


> When I'm not doing astrophysical calculation for NASA, testing experiment jet aircraft or undertaking high risk brain surgeries. I like to hunt. fish, camp and tinker with stupid mechanical things.
> frosty2


you are having brain surguy? if so im sorry








[/quote]

Yea, and they really hurt my feelings when they referred to it as "Micro-surgery."
frosty2
[/quote]

that sucks







i had hernia surgery and that was painful. i cant immagine brain surgery


----------



## huey224

i race motocross.
and that all..


----------



## joseph_curwen

Archery for me too


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I love my hobbies, work is for living; reading, music (playing drums and singing mainly) Rubik's cubes (big-up the ItmarJ) bush-craft and my favourite, the martial arts. and anything else that gets my attention, like good films.


----------



## Sam

USASlingshot said:


> When I'm not doing astrophysical calculation for NASA, testing experiment jet aircraft or undertaking high risk brain surgeries. I like to hunt. fish, camp and tinker with stupid mechanical things.
> frosty2


you are having brain surguy? if so im sorry








[/quote]
Lol *HE WAS JOKING *"Undertaking" means performing in that scenario, as in he's the one with the scalpel....


----------



## ZDP-189

Used to be bikes and fast women and skydiving, then aviation and knives, now slingshots, craft and photography. I'm slowing down.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> Used to be bikes and fast women and skydiving, then aviation and knives, now slingshots, craft and photography. I'm slowing down.










It's all right mate, be thankful you still have your faculties!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Archery, reading, fishing, acoustic guitar, clawhammer banjo, too many other instruments to list, painting, hunting, bushcrafting, blackpowder guns, knives, camping, astronomy, paleontology, natural healing and herbology, aquaponics .... I know, I know, but I'm actually serious and not kidding... I kind of cycle through them through the months of the year as the fancy strikes me.... You choose... ADHD (Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder*)* or just a "Renaissance Man".... more than likely a bit of both!!!








Too many interesting things in life ..... have fun checking out as many things as possible!!!!! I don't want to miss out on anything good!!!!


----------



## USASlingshot

life is to short to not do anything. i hate days when i stay home and do nothing







like today.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

A+ Slingshots said:


> Archery, reading, fishing, acoustic guitar, clawhammer banjo, too many other instruments to list, painting, hunting, bushcrafting, blackpowder guns, knives, camping, astronomy, paleontology, natural healing and herbology, aquaponics .... I know, I know, but I'm actually serious and not kidding... I kind of cycle through them through the months of the year as the fancy strikes me.... You choose... ADHD (Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder*)* or just a "Renaissance Man".... more than likely a bit of both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many interesting things in life ..... have fun checking out as many things as possible!!!!! I don't want to miss out on anything good!!!!


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## ZDP-189

Herbology & aquaponics - is that a euphamism for pot growing?


----------



## A+ Slingshots

ZDP-189 said:


> Herbology & aquaponics - is that a euphamism for pot growing?


In my case that's a big NO!!!.







... I worked as a licensed therapist in the natural healthcare world world for a few years, thus my training and interest in herbs for health and healing. I've been quite dedicated to "weeding" out the junk that doesn't work and searching for those that are useful, not harmful and valid. 
As for aquaponics I have two systems built by me running in the backyard that produce 50 -100 lbs of fresh fish and some veggies every year. I got interested and trained myself in it in order to help Christian missionary and basic humanitarian work in third world countries where it can help with local economy, safety and self sufficiency.







No pot head here.....sadly though a quick web search reveals many use this technology for er um "other" purposes.


----------



## Sam

A+ Slingshots said:


> Herbology & aquaponics - is that a euphamism for pot growing?


In my case that's a big NO!!!.







... I worked as a licensed therapist in the natural healthcare world world for a few years, thus my training and interest in herbs for health and healing. I've been quite dedicated to "weeding" out the junk that doesn't work and searching for those that are useful, not harmful and valid. 
As for aquaponics I have two systems built by me running in the backyard that produce 50 -100 lbs of fresh fish and some veggies every year. I got interested and trained myself in it in order to help Christian missionary and basic humanitarian work in third world countries where it can help with local economy, safety and self sufficiency.







No pot head here.....sadly though a quick web search reveals many use this technology for er um "other" purposes.
[/quote]
That's amazing, you know I seem to find myself having more and more respect for you Perry. It's just refreshing to know that there are still some people out their living sustainable lifestyles.


----------



## NaturalFork

I forgot to add that I play a lot of poker....


----------



## Sam

RecurveMaster said:


> I forgot to add that I play a lot of poker....


For money or just fun? I could never gamble with money like that - I'd sooner loose it on the stock exchange!









BTW when it comes to sports like freshwater fishing it's amazing just how much the attitudes and practices vary. Take for example Carp, in case you didn't is the species of fish I'm holding my personal photo, it's from the Cyprinidae family of fish. Now carp in the UK - despite being a non-indigenous species are revered greatly: we recently mourned the death of our largest carp 'Two Tone' who was given a full burial and even a small funeral procession!







Carp fishing is easily the most popular sport, Carp are now so abundant in our lakes (and even rivers







,) that many anglers, including myself, are simply fed up of catching them.







Anyway if you travel East to Poland, they eat Carp for Christmas, something we Brits wouldn't dream of doing







. And in America you shoot them with bows, regarding them as an 'invasive' species.

Finally, here's my first ever carp!


----------



## ZDP-189

I've fished English rivers, but never got to grips why we couldn't eat the catch. I understand the sustainability part. But there didn't seem much point to catching something if you couldn't BBQ or poach it. To me it's like shooting deer with laser-tag.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> I've fished English rivers, but never got to grips why we couldn't eat the catch. I understand the sustainability part. But there didn't seem much point to catching something if you couldn't BBQ or poach it. To me it's like shooting deer with laser-tag.


I agree, it's currently not illegal to eat them, providing you have a license and it is not privately owned, there are just many limitations - although I have no idea why'd you want to eat any coarse fish...


----------



## philly

Hunting, fishing, kayaking, golf, trapping and as much time in the woods just loafing with my sling shot. Wood tuning custom pens and anything else that keeps me out of mama's way. 
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## Sam

NoSugarRob said:


> I've fished English rivers, but never got to grips why we couldn't eat the catch. I understand the sustainability part. But there didn't seem much point to catching something if you couldn't BBQ or poach it. To me it's like shooting deer with laser-tag.


I agree, it's currently not illegal to eat them, providing you have a license and it is not privately owned, there are just many limitations - although I have no idea why'd you want to eat any coarse fish...
[/quote]

The carp was introduced to the uk by monks who farmed them as a food source.
[/quote]
Yup, they deliberately bread them to have less scales, hence the mirror carp.


----------



## smitty

Blowguns are my other hobby I play around with.


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## Sam

NoSugarRob said:


> I've fished English rivers, but never got to grips why we couldn't eat the catch. I understand the sustainability part. But there didn't seem much point to catching something if you couldn't BBQ or poach it. To me it's like shooting deer with laser-tag.


I agree, it's currently not illegal to eat them, providing you have a license and it is not privately owned, there are just many limitations - although I have no idea why'd you want to eat any coarse fish...
[/quote]

The carp was introduced to the uk by monks who farmed them as a food source.
[/quote]
Yup, they deliberately bread them to have less scales, hence the mirror carp.








[/quote]
I saw hugh fearnley whittingstal prepare one for eating on tv... i think he kept it alive for a couple of days in a constant stream of fresh clean water to remove the muddy taste of the flesh. Perch are supposed to be a nice tasting corse fish to, so i have read.
[/quote]
Yeah I've heard that too, along with Pike I believe.


----------



## philly

Sam, nice fish. I once caught a 15 ppund carp on a small 1/8 ounce plastic white grub on 4 lb test line while fishing the spring run of brackish river white perch. Fought like heck, had to chase it up and down the river with the boat. Finally landed it then released it.
Fun stuff.
Philly


----------



## Jtslingshoter

SNOWBOARDING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaybird

I have had so many hobbies and interests over the years I would bore you with them.Most all of them had something to do with the outdoors,except poker for money.The higher the stakes the more exciting the game.


----------



## Sam

philly said:


> Sam, nice fish. I once caught a 15 ppund carp on a small 1/8 ounce plastic white grub on 4 lb test line while fishing the spring run of brackish river white perch. Fought like heck, had to chase it up and down the river with the boat. Finally landed it then released it.
> Fun stuff.
> Philly


Wow a 15lb carp on 4lb line... that is impressive fishing mate! I once witnessed a guy playing a 12lb carp on 2.5lb line - it took him over 45 minutes!


----------



## shot in the foot

I some times race my lurchers, this photo is from sunday, i got Champion and res Champion with my 2 sisters both 6 year old now and still beating all the young dogs, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

smitty said:


> Blowguns are my other hobby I play around with.


Most grateful I am too.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

A+ Slingshots said:


> Herbology & aquaponics - is that a euphamism for pot growing?


In my case that's a big NO!!!.







... I worked as a licensed therapist in the natural healthcare world world for a few years, thus my training and interest in herbs for health and healing. I've been quite dedicated to "weeding" out the junk that doesn't work and searching for those that are useful, not harmful and valid. 
As for aquaponics I have two systems built by me running in the backyard that produce 50 -100 lbs of fresh fish and some veggies every year. I got interested and trained myself in it in order to help Christian missionary and basic humanitarian work in third world countries where it can help with local economy, safety and self sufficiency.







No pot head here.....sadly though a quick web search reveals many use this technology for er um "other" purposes.
[/quote]

You seem like one of those very rare ones, Perry; a Christian who embraces science, yet you don't have a hernia. There's not enough of you about, I feel.


----------



## Sam

shot in the foot said:


> I some times race my lurchers, this photo is from sunday, i got Champion and res Champion with my 2 sisters both 6 year old now and still beating all the young dogs, jeff


That's really impressive! What kind of speeds can they run at? Those videos of lurchers chasing rabbits on youtube are incredible!


----------



## shot in the foot

I,ll try and get a video of my big ones racing each other, they are a lot faster than them on the video, i dont know the speed, my 2 dogs there have beat greyhound over a disance and have both done a good time round the greyhound track but sadly they wont let them race with the greyhounds cos they are lurchers, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

shot in the foot said:


> I,ll try and get a video of my big ones racing each other, they are a lot faster than them on the video, i dont know the speed, my 2 dogs there have beat greyhound over a disance and have both done a good time round the greyhound track but sadly they wont let them race with the greyhounds cos they are lurchers, jeff


I'd prefer a lurcher any day of the week.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You seem like one of those very rare ones, Perry; a Christian who embraces science, yet you don't have a hernia. There's not enough of you about, I feel.


Thanks friend... I take that as quite a compliment!!!! I just am a firm believer that faith and science can and should go together. Many great scientists of the past (and today) had/have a deep rooted spiritual faith in God. That's a good place to start!!! I love that the sciences.... to me very clearly point the way to a creator God. The mysteries of this grand universe are immense. 
Many fight about things as if our knowledge were static... but it's not. Humanity learns new things each day..... so I have an unshakable belief that someway, somehow.... faith and science fit together nicely!!! I think this quote sums it up well... "There are more things in heaven and earth than meets the eye." ~ _Horatio Alger_
This helps to temper much of any legalistic tendencies I might have.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

A+ Slingshots said:


> You seem like one of those very rare ones, Perry; a Christian who embraces science, yet you don't have a hernia. There's not enough of you about, I feel.


Thanks friend... I take that as quite a compliment!!!! I just am a firm believer that faith and science can and should go together. Many great scientists of the past (and today) had/have a deep rooted spiritual faith in God. That's a good place to start!!! I love that the sciences.... to me very clearly point the way to a creator God. The mysteries of this grand universe are immense. 
Many fight about things as if our knowledge were static... but it's not. Humanity learns new things each day..... so I have an unshakable belief that someway, somehow.... faith and science fit together nicely!!! I think this quote sums it up well... "There are more things in heaven and earth than meets the eye." ~ _Horatio Alger_
This helps to temper much of any legalistic tendencies I might have.








[/quote]

A pleasure Perry, I admire your strength in a modern world; and well put too.


----------



## NoSugarRob

shot in the foot said:


> I,ll try and get a video of my big ones racing each other, they are a lot faster than them on the video, i dont know the speed, my 2 dogs there have beat greyhound over a disance and have both done a good time round the greyhound track but sadly they wont let them race with the greyhounds cos they are lurchers, jeff


I like the smaller lurcher types with the short coat, bigger than a whippet, smaller than a greyhound. they seem better proportioned to me. Nice pair of bitches there Jeff.


----------



## harpersgrace

Hobbies, well it depends on the day,collecting swords, knives and other antiquated weapons, when I can afford them (not so much anymore) My dog (more of a friend than a hobbie), reading, writing when the muse is around, spending time with my Girl Friend (also not a hobbie but a great way to spend time.)


----------



## shot in the foot

Thats a mighty fine looking dog, jeff


----------



## The Gopher

Traditional and primitive archery, bow building, arrow making, hunting (deer, small game, and pheasant), leatherwork, woodworking, soap making, fly fishing, fly tying.

About carp, everyone i know sees them as the bane of the fisheries, i figure they are here to stay might as well fish for them. by far my all time favorite quarry to fly fish for is carp. if you can find them when a pod is rising to cottonwood seeds or a insect hatch you will have the most exciting dry fly fishing of your life. hook a 10 pounder on a 5 weight flyrod and your in for a ride...i just love it.


----------



## Itamar J

i like to juggle and do the rubik's cube

i also like to whittle
but a good piece of basswood or balsa wood is pricy(so i cant do it very much)
im also thinking of playing the banjo( ill be making one this week!)


----------



## ZDP-189

Ah, bowfishing and banjos. Reminds me of a movie. SwweeeeeeEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## joseph_curwen

ZDP-189 said:


> Ah, bowfishing and banjos. Reminds me of a movie. SwweeeeeeEEEEEEEEE.


LoL


----------



## joseph_curwen

Sometimes, i wonder if women are hobbies, or a waste of time









Only joking, i love them so much







(specially my GF







)


----------



## danny

hunting,real man"s sports.


----------



## shot in the foot

On a saturday i like getting dressed up in latex and on a sunday i do pole dancing ha ha , jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen

shot in the foot said:


> On a saturday i like getting dressed up in latex and on a sunday i do pole dancing ha ha , jeff


I do like red head!!









Where are you performing?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny




----------



## Tex-Shooter

Metal detecting, garage sale shoping and traveling the Texas hill country. -- Tex


----------



## shot in the foot

Tex-Shooter said:


> Metal detecting, garage sale shoping and traveling the Texas hill country. -- Tex


I had a Fisher but its broke, i used to love metal detecting and i also used to do bottle digging on the old tips, but getting to old for that, sometimes have to dig 10 feet down to reach the tip, jeff


----------



## Darb

A+ Slingshots said:


> Archery, reading, fishing, acoustic guitar, clawhammer banjo, too many other instruments to list, painting, hunting, bushcrafting, blackpowder guns, knives, camping, astronomy, paleontology, natural healing and herbology, aquaponics .... I know, I know, but I'm actually serious and not kidding... I kind of cycle through them through the months of the year as the fancy strikes me.... You choose... ADHD (Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder*)* or just a "Renaissance Man".... more than likely a bit of both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many interesting things in life ..... have fun checking out as many things as possible!!!!! I don't want to miss out on anything good!!!!


Woo hoo ... a fellow autodidact !









Too bad we don't live closer.

I've had so many hobbies over the years I've nearly lost count. Like you, I cycle though them at quasi-random, as my daily whims dictate (and in recent years, as my physical limitations preclude): used to be into numismatics as a kid, but rapidly lost interest. Used to sail, build model rockets, fish, tread for clams, and collect knives as a teen. I was a fitness freak back in my twenties and thirties (until spinal trouble and other fun things put an end to it)... running, cycling, kayaking, backpacking, various martial arts, medieval and modern weapons. I adore rustic cooking (all countries and ethnicities), I've done homebrewing (beer, wine, mead and cider, and judging homebrew competitions), I've done bartending, book reviewing, running online forums (like this one). I've dabbled in writing, and I'm a literary omnivore ... favorite genres for reading include science fiction, fantasy, hard sciences (numerous fields), fine arts appreciation, history (both human scale, archeological scale, and geologic scale), etc. Every day is a constant foraging expedition to keep my mental woodchipper well fed.

"Love of learning is the guide of life."


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Darb said:


> Archery, reading, fishing, acoustic guitar, clawhammer banjo, too many other instruments to list, painting, hunting, bushcrafting, blackpowder guns, knives, camping, astronomy, paleontology, natural healing and herbology, aquaponics .... I know, I know, but I'm actually serious and not kidding... I kind of cycle through them through the months of the year as the fancy strikes me.... You choose... ADHD (Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder*)* or just a "Renaissance Man".... more than likely a bit of both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many interesting things in life ..... have fun checking out as many things as possible!!!!! I don't want to miss out on anything good!!!!


Woo hoo ... a fellow autodidact !









Too bad we don't live closer.

I've had so many hobbies over the years I've nearly lost count. Like you, I cycle though them at quasi-random, as my daily whims dictate (and in recent years, as my physical limitations preclude): used to be into numismatics as a kid, but rapidly lost interest. Used to sail, build model rockets, fish, tread for clams, and collect knives as a teen. I was a fitness freak back in my twenties and thirties (until spinal trouble and cancer put an end to it) ... running, cycling, kayaking, backpacking, various martial arts, I've dabbled with medieval and modern weapons, I adore rustic cooking (all countries and ethnicities), I've done homebrewing (beer, wine, mead and cider, and judging homebrew competitions), I've done bartending, book reviewing, running online forums (like this one). I've dabbled in writing, and I'm a literary omnivore. Favorite genres for reading include science fiction, fantasy, hard sciences (numerous fields), fine arts appreciation, history (both human scale, archeological scale, and geologic scale), etc. Every day is a constant foraging expedition to keep my mental woodchipper well fed.

"Love of learning is the guide of life."
[/quote]

The wonder, of our tongue. Do you know the Nero Wolfe novels, by Rex Stout?


----------



## Martin

Hunting, (ferreting, shooting) traditional archery, weight training, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Jeet kune do, reading, flint knapping.carving, Knife making (I make my own carving knives and tools) bushcraft, green woodworking, and body boarding. I can't sit around and do nothing, even if I'm sitting down watching telly I'm either carving or or sanding I can't sit still.To much to do and so little time to do it.Martin


----------



## Darb

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> The wonder, of our tongue. Do you know the Nero Wolfe novels, by Rex Stout?


Never read them, but they're in my site's database.


----------



## Sam

Martin said:


> Hunting, (ferreting, shooting) traditional archery, weight training, kick boxing, reading, flint knapping.carving, Knife making (I make my own carving knives and tools) bushcraft, green woodworking, and body boarding. I can't sit around and do nothing, even if I'm sitting down watching telly I'm either carving or or sanding I can't sit still.To much to do and so little time to do it.Martin


I can attest to Martin's ability to make a good knife!









*PS: reading is awesome! *


----------



## danny358

i do all types of hunting and falconry metal detecting and used to do alot of bottle digging too.


----------



## hawk2009

JUST STICK TO ONE HOBBY NOW, USED TO PLAY SNOOKER,POOL,FISHING,THESE WERE MY MAIN HOBBIES WHEN YOUNGER BUT SNOOKER WAS TOP OF THE LIST FOR MANY YEARS,THEN WEIGHT TRAINING AND MARTIAL ARTS HAD A MAJOR KNEE INJURY WHEN FIGHTING AND SMASHED MY KNEECAP DID GO BACK TRAINING BUT IT WAS NEVER THE SAME AGAIN,NOW IT'S THE SLINGSHOTS AND RECENTLY GONE BACK TO THE RUBIKS CUBE.


----------



## Darb

hawk2009 said:


> JUST STICK TO ONE HOBBY NOW, USED TO PLAY SNOOKER,POOL,FISHING,THESE WERE MY MAIN HOBBIES WHEN YOUNGER BUT SNOOKER WAS TOP OF THE LIST FOR MANY YEARS,THEN WEIGHT TRAINING AND MARTIAL ARTS HAD A MAJOR KNEE INJURY WHEN FIGHTING AND SMASHED MY KNEECAP DID GO BACK TRAINING BUT IT WAS NEVER THE SAME AGAIN,NOW IT'S THE SLINGSHOTS AND RECENTLY GONE BACK TO THE RUBIKS CUBE.


I know exactly how you feel ... I've developed serious problems in my lumbar and cervical spine, and a bunch of other issues that have largely put an end to a wide assortment of my old hobbies. I've recently taken up slingshots just to get out of the house and slow the loss of my remaining upper body strength and mobility.


----------



## hawk2009

Darb said:


> JUST STICK TO ONE HOBBY NOW, USED TO PLAY SNOOKER,POOL,FISHING,THESE WERE MY MAIN HOBBIES WHEN YOUNGER BUT SNOOKER WAS TOP OF THE LIST FOR MANY YEARS,THEN WEIGHT TRAINING AND MARTIAL ARTS HAD A MAJOR KNEE INJURY WHEN FIGHTING AND SMASHED MY KNEECAP DID GO BACK TRAINING BUT IT WAS NEVER THE SAME AGAIN,NOW IT'S THE SLINGSHOTS AND RECENTLY GONE BACK TO THE RUBIKS CUBE.


I know exactly how you feel ... I've developed serious problems in my lumbar and cervical spine, and a bunch of other issues that have largely put an end to a wide assortment of my old hobbies. I've recently taken up slingshots just to get out of the house and slow the loss of my remaining upper body strength and mobility.
[/quote]
Oh dear you are having problems im not affected very much at all by my injury its not as flexible as it was and it gives way occasionally it depends what im doing,I really miss the fighting though but a well placed kick and that knee will give again.I dont fancy being in plaster for another three months it's a huge handicap being on crutches,Cant knock the seven months of work though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Darb said:


> The wonder, of our tongue. Do you know the Nero Wolfe novels, by Rex Stout?


Never read them, but they're in my site's database.
[/quote]

very nice.


----------



## bunnybuster

I am gearing up for deer season.
Saturday...I can go in the woods and stalk the white tail deer. My bow is ready, I am ready too.
I look forward to every deer season, just like I did for Christmas when I was a kid.
( I still love Christmas too).
I am looking soo..forward to a day in the big hard woods. Acorns are abundent this year.
and apples on the flatland.
Gonna be another good year


----------



## JoergS

I am very much interested in paleo anthropology. A tough word for a simple thing: The history of the human race. The development of such wonderful creatures as the **** sapiens (us) from apes is a fascinating issue. The different early hominids, the Neanderthals with their large brains and powerful bodies... just amazing.

Another topic that I love is the history of contagious diseases (pandemics). The black plague of the 14th century, killing half of the European population, and the implications (the end of the medieval age and the start of the renaissance) is fascinating. Can you imagine a disease that travels faster than a man on horseback, coming from Asia, ravaging through the cities, with no cure at all? You can't hide, you can't prepare. Mass graves everywhere, no more priests to give last rites to the dying... what a time.

I have a fairly complete book collection about both topics, and even wrote a short story about the black death in London (AD 1349).

Jörg


----------



## fish

when not slaving away making Hunter catapults i love to carve wood ,walk ,hunt and fish.

a kuksa carved by hand from beech wood.









a wooden spoon









me making a spoon from a log.


















rabbiting with ferrets:


----------



## Darb

JoergS said:


> I am very much interested in paleo anthropology. A tough word for a simple thing: The history of the human race. The development of such wonderful creatures as the **** sapiens (us) from apes is a fascinating issue. The different early hominids, the Neanderthals with their large brains and powerful bodies... just amazing.
> 
> Another topic that I love is the history of contagious diseases (pandemics). The black plague of the 14th century, killing half of the European population, and the implications (the end of the medieval age and the start of the renaissance) is fascinating. Can you imagine a disease that travels faster than a man on horseback, coming from Asia, ravaging through the cities, with no cure at all? You can't hide, you can't prepare. Mass graves everywhere, no more priests to give last rites to the dying... what a time.
> 
> I have a fairly complete book collection about both topics, and even wrote a short story about the black death in London (AD 1349).
> 
> Jörg


I share your interest in ancient history, JoergS. I pretty much love just about all fields of science and history ... although I'm sure you're more well versed in the two subjects you mentioned than I, given your larger library on the topics.

Question: since you like ancient peoples, and being that you live in Germany, you must be familiar with Clovis people, and the existence of Doggerland, yes ? Given your love of projectile weapons, have you ever played around with Atlatl ? I'd love to, but unfortunately my rotator cuff issues strongly discourage the sort of overhead throw required.

As for the plague ... you are 100% correct about the bird-rat vector travelling faster than horses. History and science are so very cool, and the needs of survival periodically spur human understanding of both, often in dramatic spurts. In the case of the plague, improved personal (and living space) hygene, better ventilation, and most importantly the reduced omnipresence of rats in modern developed society (plus cleaner water, and more sanitary storage of grains and food) is what protects us from the same sort of plague these days.


----------



## Sam

fish said:


>


Oh my, that's not what I think it is?


----------



## Jaybird

Jorg
Anthropology and archeology are one of my many hobbies.
Darb
Evidence of clovis people have been found thru out the USA.


----------



## Darb

Yes, I know.


----------



## ZDP-189

Sam said:


>


Oh my, that's not what I think it is?








[/quote]

That deer's done well to land that huge thing.


----------



## Darb

You ain't kidding Dan. Looks like that deer smashed out that beast's eyes and part of its brains with a well placed kick, and then propped up the carcass for photos using the tips of its antlers.

I can only imagine what the game tag will read.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Looking for a good time? call 'Dear' and say 'Fish' 00211 ...


----------



## lucifer93

Hobbies: I have excelled in solitary sports. I am a avid climber, diver, swimmer, and an excellent runner. During my teens, I spent time studying both climbing and skiing with local Austrian instructor Hannes Oberhauser during term breaks at Fettes. I do not race cars, but I do enjoy driving very expensive vehicles very fast. I have gambled at many European casinos, although never to ruin. I drink, but not to excess


----------



## Darb

Fish: As much as I love Long Island, I dearly miss having access to open countryside, where you can pretty much wander wherever you like, bow or sling in hand. That's not possible here in suburbia. I envy you.









20 years (and a lot of pounds) ago, I used to do a lot of backpacking ... I've climbed Raineer, Helens, and Adams out West, and here in the East I'm in the "twenty 4000 footers" club. Up until about 5 years ago, I also did about a hundred miles a week on my bike. I own a kayak, and used to paddle locally before work several times a week ... but unfortunately for me, back and neck problems, and chronic pain, have put an end to all that in the last few years.


----------



## Darb

Another hobby I occasionally dabble in is reviewing on Amazon. I used to limit myself exclusively to cookbooks, but I've slowed down a lot lately (and I've slipped out of the top 1k), and I haven't done much reading during the past 2 years. These days I mostly post the occasional product review.

Amazon Profile


----------



## fish

some intresting stuff here,any flint knappers?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

fish said:


> some intresting stuff here,any flint knappers?


I try, but I'm not very good, and have only started recently.


----------



## ZDP-189

fish said:


> some intresting stuff here,any flint knappers?


I've done some arrow heads. I did all my knapping when travelling alone in hotel rooms. I figured it'd be cheaper and more rewarding than looking for company. I bet the chamber maid thought I was an odd one when vacuuming stone chips.


----------



## Darb

ZDP-189 said:


> some intresting stuff here,any flint knappers?


I've done some arrow heads. I did all my knapping when travelling alone in hotel rooms. I figured it'd be cheaper and more rewarding than looking for company. I bet the chamber maid thought I was an odd one when vacuuming stone chips.
[/quote]

Well, I suppose that's one way to _get your rocks off _in a hotel room.

I can think of better ways though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

HA!


----------



## Sam

Darb said:


> Fish: As much as I love Long Island, I dearly miss having access to open countryside, where you can pretty much wander wherever you like, bow or sling in hand. That's not possible here in suburbia. I envy you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years (and a lot of pounds) ago, I used to do a lot of backpacking ... I've climbed Raineer, Helens, and Adams out West, and here in the East I'm in the "twenty 4000 footers" club. Up until about 5 years ago, I also did about a hundred miles a week on my bike. I own a kayak, and used to paddle locally before work several times a week ... but unfortunately for me, back and neck problems, and chronic pain, have put an end to all that in the last few years.


Aye, same here. Ever since seeing _The Deer Hunter _I've always wanted to go deer hunting!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I enjoy having a wood carving or two in my room also. I did not make it! With the smile on his face he must have a slingshot hid in tis boot! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## A+ Slingshots

fish said:


> some intresting stuff here,any flint knappers?


I did quit a lot of flint knapping about 15-18 years ago. I did quite well and made quite a lot and made primitive arrows and all with them. I made jewelry with the rest and gave them all a way for gifts. I don't think I even have any left. I finally got tired of all the tiny shards that you don't find when cleaning up cutting me later. Funny business that flint knapping... sometimes it's like whittling a toothpick from a 2x4 board.







I once started out to make a flint knife and ended up with a "Bird Point"!!!!!
I still have some nice flint saved from Texas and some of my tools. I might need to see if I still can produce a recognizable one sometime.


----------



## snakeshack

Too many other hobbies! I was into archery like crazy pre-kids. I started hunting with a bow as a teen then in my late 20s I designed and manufactured a compound bow for McPherson Archery. I also designed some bow sights and overdraws. Then I took it back a step and made a laminating pres and oven, and started making recurve bows. Now I have taken it to a different level and I am making primitive self bows. I guess the next step is to learn knapping for arrow points.









The hobby I'm into now is home brewing. I have a Mead aging, a case of brown ale that will be ready this weekend, and my favorite, a hard cider that I bottled on Sunday. I also make my own red wine vinegar.

My other ongoing hobby is snakes. That's why my name is snake shack. My little girls and I started to keep snakes. It started off as one little corn snake and went up to 10. I came home with a ne snake a few years back, and my wife said, " ANOTHER ONE! No more snakes! You are turning our home into a snake shack." Thus my name. Oh, I'm down to 6 with two babies that I'm keeping until spring and two that I'm selling now. So I will have 4 after that. That's 4 too many if you asked my wife.


----------



## Darb

snakeshack said:


> The hobby I'm into now is home brewing. I have a Mead aging, a case of brown ale that will be ready this weekend, and my favorite, a hard cider that I bottled on Sunday. I also make my own red wine vinegar.


Former hardcore homebrewer and meadmaker here. Did a bit of cider too. I've occasionally competed at the national level, whenever I took the trouble to enter, and I've also occasionally served as a BJCP judge for local regionals. I'll eventually get back into it sometime, but I've got a lot on my plate at the moment.

Anyway, I have the Classic Beer Style series entered on one of my other sites, and I've rated and reviewed several of the entries.

Happy to offer advice or tips on whatever.


----------



## snakeshack

Darb said:


> The hobby I'm into now is home brewing. I have a Mead aging, a case of brown ale that will be ready this weekend, and my favorite, a hard cider that I bottled on Sunday. I also make my own red wine vinegar.


Former hardcore homebrewer and meadmaker here. Did a bit of cider too. I've occasionally competed at the national level, whenever I took the trouble to enter, and I've also occasionally served as a BJCP judge for local regionals. I'll eventually get back into it sometime, but I've got a lot on my plate at the moment.

Anyway, I have the Classic Beer Style series entered on one of my other sites, and I've rated and reviewed several of the entries.

Happy to offer advice or tips on whatever.
[/quote]

Darb,

Thanks! I'm new to this , but I'm really enjoying it! I may take you up on your offer.


----------



## Darb

One of my regional beer distributors is dropping off a pair of free tickets for my Wife and I to a regional beer expo this weekend. It's too bad you're on the wrong coast, or I'd probably be able to bring you.


----------



## philly

Wood and metal turning, i have a metal lathe and a wood lathe. Enjoy making custom pens as gifts for friends and family. Guns ( lots) , bass fishing, kayaking and general woods loafing when ever I get a chance. Duck season coming up can't wait.
Philly

OH, yeah, Slingshots.


----------



## Darb

Philly ... I have an ocean scrambler that I'm no longer able to use because of the steel rods in my back. Would you perhaps want to buy it for a pittance ? I can provide specs and photos.

I used to kayak regularly up until a few years ago.


----------



## ERdept

Firearms, harmonica, cooking, photography, travel, bonsai, swords, knives, pets.


----------



## philly

Brad, send me a PM, i have two now + a canoe but if its cheap i might be tempted.
Philly


----------



## philly

Brad, is it a Sit on top or a sit inside? Photos and specs?
Philly


----------



## Darb

Philly: It's a self-bailing sit-atop. It's one of the original versions of this, in turquois blue {not the best color in hindsight, as it makes you less visible to large inattentive recreational power boats}:

http://www.oceankaya.../scrambler.html

I have a feathered double-blade paddle, built-in rubber-top hatch, seatrest, and a small trolly that I customized with stretch-clips. The whole setup cost me $500+ when I assembled it, around 13 years ago.

I used to do a mile-long daily loop before work, and I've done paddles as long as 4 hours in it. It's comfortable.

It feels terrible to just let it sit there, staring at me, and reminding me of the rods in my back, and all the things I can no longer do.

Tell ya what ... take me to the pistol range sometime, and run me through a few shooters in your collection, and perhaps keep me in mind the next time you have a surplus of game meat, I'll probably be willing to give you the whole setup for nothing.


----------



## philly

Sounds like a " your making me an offer I cant refuse" lets. See what we can work out. You have a NYS pistol permit I presume?


----------



## Darb

Not yet, no ... that's why it might be best if I initially met you (and/or corrado) at a range somewhere, for proper instruction/supervision. Unless of course you have an indoor range or private lands of your own, and/or an instructor permit, or a membership at a private rod/gun club ? If so, that might obliviate the need to meet at a range.

Ive earned plenty of awards with a bolt-action 22 rifle, I ran countless thousands of rounds thru my old air-pistol(s) and spring/air rifles a kid, but that was all 30+ years ago, and I'd love an opportunity to get reintroduced to the hobby the same way peresh did this past september with slingshots. This would be my first opportunity to shoot a _real_ pistol. Alternately, I'd be equally happy at a chance to get in some cordite lovin with a shotgun or a 30-06.

I'm well acquainted with how to give weapons the safety and respect they deserve, so have no worries about me possibly being an inattentive undisciplined yokel ... far from it. Just got a NYS hunting license, but haven't used it yet ... a bowhunting license and pistol permit are next on my list.


----------



## philly

Brad, no range will let you shoot or even get on the line without showing a permit. Rifles are ok.


----------



## philly

Brad, no range will let you shoot or even get on the line without showing a permit. Rifles are ok.


----------



## philly

Woops! Dbl post, sorry this I Pod is a pain to type on.


----------



## philly

Brad check yourPM.


----------



## snakeshack

Darb said:


> One of my regional beer distributors is dropping off a pair of free tickets for my Wife and I to a regional beer expo this weekend. It's too bad you're on the wrong coast, or I'd probably be able to bring you.


Well thank you for the offer. I usualy go to the Monterey beer festival. http://www.seemonterey.com/monterey-beer-festival I try to make a weekend out of it and bring my sit on top Kayak and go paddling in the bay. Good food good beer and wine and Kayaking/ fishing, fun stuff!


----------



## Darb

philly said:


> Brad, no range will let you shoot or even get on the line without showing a permit. Rifles are ok.


Didn't know a permit was needed even to receive instruction ... blasted government bureaucrats. Oh well. I'll look into getting one so that I never run into that hurdle again. My bad.

We'll take the rest to PM so as not to hijack the thread.


----------



## fish

here is a recent project from my other hobby:









finally i finished my project knife,i bought the AE Damascus blade from English made knives back in March this year ,and every time i found the perfect handle material i found something better until i sourced some Spanish briar root,the stuff that top tobacco pipe carvers use.and here is the result:




























thanks for looking.


----------



## Darb

Stunning ... love the look of damascus and burl.


----------



## orcrender

Chess and reading are my main hobbies. Air guns runs a very close third place. I don't consider computers a hobby since I work on or with them all the time.


----------



## Rayshot

fish said:


> here is a recent project from my other hobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally i finished my project knife,i bought the AE Damascus blade from English made knives back in March this year ,and every time i found the perfect handle material i found something better until i sourced some Spanish briar root,the stuff that top tobacco pipe carvers use.and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking.


That handle is absolutely fantastic!! I am guessing you are very happy you kept holding out for the something better. Or finding the next better.


----------



## John-Boy

Im a big into pike fishing, clay pigeon shooting, airsoft, airgun hunting and im also a big fan of the volkswagen scene!!


----------



## projectile

*Past* 
Numismatics
philately
archery

*Present*
Nature aquariums
Monster fish keeping

*Definitely in the future as my son grows up!*
aeromodeling
RC racing

well i gave up archery as a result of developing an extreme case of carpal tunnel syndrome due to crazy work hours in gaming and animation field,

changed over to engineering now, with well rested hands , i will still have to figure out a slingshot design which doesn't torture my hands.

projectile


----------



## dragonmaster

Thought I would bump this post up again with one of my hobbies I haven't been doing much with lately but thought I would show a pic. only have the one to show because they are very hard to get pic. of this is a engraving I did
View attachment 4865
awhile back


----------

